
Ask HN: Developer/Markdown friendly hosted wiki - radimm
Hi, what are the options when I&#x27;m looking for hosted developer friendly wiki with reliable search, extensive support for markdown, permission management, syntax highlighting for snippets, etc.? Obviously not Notion.
======
dschramm
Disclaimer: I am a co-founder.

I guess Emvi[1] checks all your boxes. We are currently working on a new user
interface that focuses on keyboard input and it will be available this summer.
You can read in our blog [2] how it all started. Markdown-like shortcuts [3]
will come with it as well!

[1] [https://emvi.com/](https://emvi.com/)

[2] [https://emvi.com/blog/a-new-experimental-user-interface-
QMZg...](https://emvi.com/blog/a-new-experimental-user-interface-QMZgmZG1L5)

[3]
[https://twitter.com/emvi/status/1264962445585637385](https://twitter.com/emvi/status/1264962445585637385)

------
pmullins
Check out Gollum
([https://github.com/gollum/gollum](https://github.com/gollum/gollum)).

~~~
radimm
Thanks. Definitely will try it out.

------
radimm
And to answer myself - so far found out
[https://www.nuclino.com](https://www.nuclino.com) to be the best match

